# eracing wing never produced b/c of interest?



## dragon_tj (Jan 26, 2005)

what the hell this wing wasnt produced for our car b/c supposedly we werent interested in it...if you like this wing you should email eracing b/c its actually pretty


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Well let us have a link so we can see it. I'm thinking i'm not going to like it, but now i'm curious to see how tall off of the trunk it is.


----------



## dragon_tj (Jan 26, 2005)

my bad i did a bad paste earlier

its not a huge wing kinda reminds me of audi wings i like smooth clean looking wings not big hooptie


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I think someone already produced a deck lid for the Altima, but I don't think it had the LED on it. I actually like that one.


----------



## dragon_tj (Jan 26, 2005)

i like it alot... i havent seen another wing like this for our car...btw are you still using the magnaflow? i am looking at the berks exhaust and the mossy trying to figure out what to get for mine


----------

